# The passing of Bill Fenimore



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

We lost a true friend of birds, waterfowlers, and wetlands. Bill Fenimore was not only a member of the Wildlife Board, but he was a major player in the bird watching world. He was an avid duck hunter too. We rarely get to have a member of the Wildlife Board that is as well rounded as Bill was. He was also a moderate voice among a sea of extreme views. The conservation community will miss this man.
R


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ezra Taft Benson — "Pride is concerned with who is right. Humility is concerned with what is right." Bill was a humble man and a true conservationist.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bill was a good man. His passing is a loss for conservation and wildlife education. He was one of the few men who served on the Wildlife Board not motivated by ego, money, or gain. Men like him are missing in the process.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bill was a voice of reason on the Board and a friend of non-consumptive and consumptive outdoorsmen and often stood up for waterfowlers while surrounded by a flock of anti-hunters. 

We were fortunate enough, and honored, to have him participate in the Evanston Christmas Bird Count.

Rest in peace Mr. Fenimore.

.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

A good man who always knew my name when I walked in to his "Wild Bird Center" in Layton. He was also very involved in Sage Grouse issues.


----------

